# API root tabs safe with shrimp?



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I recently switched my substrate from eco-complete to the new fluval shrimp stratum. The fluval stratum is working really well in my crs and cbs tanks, ph is at 6.6, i have several berried shrimp and haven't lost a single one. My tank was moderately planted and still is, but the problem i'm experiencing now is some of the plants turning yellow. The fluval stratum does not have any ferts or nutrients for plants, so i was thinking of using some api root tabs i have. I dose ferts into the water but my crypt parva are heavy root feeders so i feel the need to supplement them with some tabs. 

I'm hoping to hear someone has had some experience when using api root tabs in their shrimp tanks, thanks.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah API root tabs are fine with shrimp imo


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

do you follow the dosing instructions on the box? or reduce them for your shrimps?


----------

